# Need new laptop



## hellgate (Jan 28, 2008)

need a new laptop for some light work like surfing,watching movies etc
i brought a HP 530 notebook from my vendor for testing.heres the specs:

1>Intel Core Duo T2300E 1.67GHz
2>Intel 945GM chpset mobo.
3>512MB DDR2 667
4>80GB
5>8x dvd burner
6>Chi Mei N154I2-L02 15.4" lcd
7>wifi
etc

vendors' quoted a price of 34k all incl for this config.
so sud i buy this???


----------



## RCuber (Jan 28, 2008)

^^ thats too expensive .. you will get a higher config compaq for the same cost.


----------



## codename_romeo (Jan 28, 2008)

Which brand bro???
Its okie...

The max u may get extra is may be 1gb of ram


----------



## hellgate (Jan 28, 2008)

^^^  its a HP lappy.

@charan  i know compaq will cost less but i think quality wise HP is better.aint it so?


----------



## RCuber (Jan 28, 2008)

@hellgate: I had recently purchased a HP laptop, I did a lot of hunting on both compaq and HP, Build quality wise both are same cause compaq is also manufactured by HP. if you budget is not a problem then go for HP, I recommend you to visit different HP dealers in your city and check with the cost/difference. check with atleast 3 different dealers before buying.  

offtopic. BTW whats the temperature in hell? make sure you laptop can handle those extreme temperatures *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/03a.gif (j/k)


----------



## hellgate (Jan 28, 2008)

Charan said:


> offtopic. BTW whats the temperature in hell? make sure you laptop can handle those extreme temperatures *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/03a.gif (j/k)


 
well my Q6600 handles the hell temps well even when oc'd to 3.7GHz.so my lappy sud handle them as well.

as far as other vendors r concerned i buy from 1 fixed vendor cuz i get lots of facilities from him like if i buy this lappy and dont like it after say 3-4weeks all i hafta do is go and xchange it for a diff model.thats all.
i know Compaw is also manufactured by HP but price of Compaq lappies r always lower than HP.
so i think it has something to do u with build quality.

and budget is a prob as of now cuz i'll hafta get a new mobo for my main rig.so it'll set me back by 9-10k.
max i can spend on this lappy is 34k.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 28, 2008)

hellgate said:


> ^^^  its a HP lappy.
> 
> @charan  i know compaq will cost less but i think quality wise HP is better.aint it so?


no both have same quality. But HP is a premium version, and hence includes other goodies like finger print scanner, better graphics/screen, better bundled software, etc. But Still, upto 45K, Compaq is recomended anyday over HP.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 28, 2008)

Rs. 35200/- for Compaq V6608AU with 2 GB RAM and incl all TAX


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 28, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Rs. 35200/- for Compaq V6608AU with 2 GB RAM and incl all TAX


dude, why do you need to hide yourself from being online?
anyway, I think the HP India page on v6608AU is missing.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 28, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> dude, why do you need to hide yourself from being online?



Why do u wish to know     



> anyway, I think the HP India page on v6608AU is missing.



Sorry, we can't find that page.

yeah seems they are upadeting their site  but the model is widely available in Indian Market


----------



## hellgate (Jan 28, 2008)

ok.then 2morrow i shall return the HP 530 and get another 1 for testing.
any other models any1 wud like to suggest.but plz keep it within 34k.cant spend a penny more than that cuz i'll hafta buy a mobo 4 my main rig.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 28, 2008)

hellgate said:


> ok.then 2morrow i shall return the HP 530 and get another 1 for testing.
> any other models any1 wud like to suggest.but plz keep it within 34k.cant spend a penny more than that cuz i'll hafta buy a mobo 4 my main rig.



Go for Compaq C702TU  which is Rs. 25200/- incl TAX

Cel M 1.73
Intel GMA x3100
I GB Dual Channel DDR-II
80 GB HDD
15.4" WideScreen
Wifi / LAN / USB


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 28, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Why do u wish to know


Are you a High Profile Celebrity or Something ?


Choto Cheeta said:


> Sorry, we can't find that page.
> 
> yeah seems they are upadeting their site  but the model is widely available in Indian Market


Yes, the site is still off. I hope it comes back soon.
The model rocks India, but how is it compared to a similar config Dell 1420 or 1525 when well bargained ?



Choto Cheeta said:


> Go for Compaq C702TU  which is Rs. 25200/- incl TAX
> 
> Cel M 1.73
> Intel GMA x3100
> ...


thats sucks rather toooo much. They could have given 10" Screen and used the money saved for a decent processor like a Athlon M or Turion or Core2 or Core.


----------



## satyamy (Jan 28, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Are you a High Profile Celebrity or Something ?
> 
> Yes, the site is still off. I hope it comes back soon.
> The model rocks India, but how is it compared to a similar config Dell 1420 or 1525 when well bargained ?
> ...


Gautam what more do u expet in 25K 
even if you go for a Good Speed Desktop PC with LCD it will be around 30K  
for general use in budget this one is Best  

and i hav heared somewhere on news that in around nov. 2008 china or japan (not remember)is going to launch laptop for kids which has 10" screen for something around 14-15K with AMD athlon processor
wait for it


----------



## hellgate (Jan 28, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Go for Compaq C702TU  which is Rs. 25200/- incl TAX
> 
> Cel M 1.73
> Intel GMA x3100
> ...


 
wont buy a Celeron when i can spend 34k max.will try to get the Compaq V6608AU.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 28, 2008)

satyamy said:


> Gautam what more do u expet in 25K
> even if you go for a Good Speed Desktop PC with LCD it will be around 30K
> for general use in budget this one is Best
> 
> ...


what I said was that the celeron could have been replaced with an athlon, turion, core or pentium processor while maintaining the budget by reducing the screen size to 10". 13.3" also will be a suffitient reduction to acomodate increased cost.

And as for your laptop for kids, as long as it has 4 gig flash/20 gig hdd, 0.5/1 gig ddr2ram667, 10" screen, linux(no bundled windows), min 3usb ports, min one firewire ports, bluetooth/wifi, VGA cam, speakers and a good build, even a kids laptop will be worth concidering for me.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 28, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> thats sucks rather toooo much. They could have given 10" Screen and used the money saved for a decent processor like a Athlon M or Turion or Core2 or Core.



what a Core 2 Duo or X2 would do in this range ??

name some thing which this 25k notebook wont be able to do, where as 35k X2 one will ??

yes this would be slower, but basic work processing + Vista + browsing + even HD movies wont have any issue with this one... will lage when u try to encode a DVD to 700 MB rip or such, but then again it will do the job on 4 hours which a X2 or core 2 duo would do in 40 mins 



MetalheadGautham said:


> Are you a High Profile Celebrity or Something ?



I am still wondering what differnce it makes to stay visible of invi


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 28, 2008)

Well, I might like to ask whats the advantage of sacrificing processor speed for screen size. Laptops are ment to be small, and kept on ones lap. The vieweing size needn't be too large. Look at the basic MacBook, which has 13.3" screen but still looks good. Just imagine what you can achieve by replacing the 15.5" screen with a smaller one and making this a cheap ultra portable with better processing power. Anyway, its pointless discussing laptop configuration that must have been available when this discussion will never result in HP reconcidering their laptop's config.


----------



## arnold991 (Jan 28, 2008)

hellgate said:


> ok.then 2morrow i shall return the HP 530 and get another 1 for testing.
> any other models any1 wud like to suggest.but plz keep it within 34k.cant spend a penny more than that cuz i'll hafta buy a mobo 4 my main rig.



little offtopic guys: hellgate bro, what this 'hafta' stands for ?


----------



## RCuber (Jan 28, 2008)

arnold991 said:


> little offtopic guys: hellgate bro, what this 'hafta' stands for ?


hafta = Have To


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 28, 2008)

Charan said:


> hafta = Have To


*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## arnold991 (Jan 28, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif



Thx metahead for clearing my confusion...kinda confused at first..but now it's ok. 

Just saw your signature...my god man...you are a deep rooted life philosopher...  :roll:


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 28, 2008)

arnold991 said:


> Thx metahead for clearing my confusion...kinda confused at first..but now it's ok. :roll:


you are welcome. But what are you choosing ? The Compaq Pressario V6608AU I Presume?


arnold991 said:


> Just saw your signature...my god man...you are a deep rooted life philosopher...  :roll:


Life is always filled with both philosophical ideals and carbon dioxidical hydrogen sulphide


----------



## hellgate (Jan 28, 2008)

hey guys r the LG xnotes good enuf to consider buying??


----------



## hellgate (Jan 28, 2008)

my vendor has offered the H 530 for 33k all.he'll get me the rates for V6608AU by 2day afternoon.
his opinion is that HP 530 is a commercial model, so the overall quality is better than Compaq.now i cant decide wat to do.plz help me.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 28, 2008)

hellgate said:


> my vendor has offered the H 530 for 33k all.he'll get me the rates for V6608AU by 2day afternoon.
> his opinion is that HP 530 is a commercial model, so the overall quality is better than Compaq.now i cant decide wat to do.plz help me.


get the offered price and Configs of both.


----------



## hellgate (Jan 28, 2008)

^^^  for config of HP 530 plz read my 1st post of this thread.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 28, 2008)

No way man. Get the compaq dv6608au. The 530 sucks.


----------



## arnold991 (Jan 28, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> you are welcome. But what are you choosing ? The Compaq Pressario V6608AU I Presume?
> 
> Life is always filled with both philosophical ideals and carbon dioxidical hydrogen sulphide



hey bro, love that sulphide. 

B/w I am confused between Toshiba SLi3 and HD Pavilion HDX.

The model available in India of HDX doens't have the new option for:

1) Penryn Processor, &
2) Geforce 8800M GTS

If in India someone can make me available this laptop with above modification then I will definitely take with both hands.

But they all are having same old ATI 2600XT.

Bro, do you know anyone who might be having the latest modifications done to HDX ?


----------



## superczar (Jan 29, 2008)

> Well, I might like to ask whats the advantage of sacrificing processor speed for screen size. Laptops are ment to be small, and kept on ones lap. The vieweing size needn't be too large. Look at the basic MacBook, which has 13.3" screen but still looks good. Just imagine what you can achieve by replacing the 15.5" screen with a smaller one and making this a cheap ultra portable with better processing power.



What exactly is a *cheap ultra portable*? 
sounds like an oxymoron to me 
15.4" laptops tend to be the cheapest...the prices rise exponentially as the size reduces.....


----------



## hellgate (Jan 30, 2008)

i'm thinking of buying the Compaq C738TU.
Intel dual core T2330 1.6GHz
965 express chipset mobo
512 DDR2 667
120i

i'm thinking of buying the Compaq C738TU.
Intel dual core T2330 1.6GHz
965 express chipset mobo
512 DDR2 667
120GB 
Wlan
15.4" lcd
Dvd rw
Card reader
Web cam
Getting it 4 30.5k.so sud i buy it.


----------



## juggler (Jan 30, 2008)

Just visited compaq site. A number of new models have been put on it
@Hellgate just have a look at new models befor ur purchase decision


----------

